# Gsp vs Diaz to headline Ufc 158



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

Besides gsp and rory on the same card, a card I hope to travel for, I think I'm happiest to see GSP active! Quick turnaround!

" Georges St-Pierre vs. Nick Diaz is all but set for the UFC's return to Montreal.

According to UFC president Dana White, the promotion has offered both GSP and Diaz a fight on March 16 in Montreal for the UFC welterweight title, however, the "deal isn't done" yet, White told MMAFighting.com Wednesday. 

Diaz's manager Cesar Gracie confirmed the fight has been offered to Diaz, however, he said Diaz has yet to sign the contract. He was hoping to get that done either today or tomorrow. As far as Gracie is concerned, signing the contract appears to be a formality.

St-Pierre's manager Rodolphe Beaulieu was not immediately available for a comment when reached by MMAFighting.com.

White said last week in Seattle that while the UFC wanted to book St-Pierre vs. Anderson Silva, the Canadian welterweight champion asked to fight Diaz first.

"Georges St-Pierre has been a phenomenal champion, just a great guy to deal with for us," White said last week prior to UFC on FOX 5. "He doesn't ask for things. So if he wants to fight Nick Diaz, and Nick Diaz wants to fight him, then that's probably the fight we'll make.

"Georges has been off for a year. (Silva is) a tough fight for him to come back to. He asked personally for the (Diaz) fight."

St-Pierre (23-2) returned to action after almost two years away from the sport due to knee surgery last month in Montreal when he defeated Carlos Condit via unanimous decision to unify the UFC welterweight title.

Diaz (28-6, 1 NC) hasn't fought since February when he lost a unanimous decision to Condit. Following the fight, Diaz was suspended for a year by the Nevada State Athletic Commission for testing positive for marijuana metabolites. His suspension expires on Feb. 4, 2013.

White also announced Wednesday that Rory MacDonald vs. Carlos Condit 2 will take place on the same card in Montreal, which is expected to be UFC 158. "

http://www.mmafighting.com/2012/12/...pierre-vs-nick-diaz-slated-for-march-but-deal


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Frenchy by domination.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

So is MacDonald going to call St. Pierre out if he wins against Condit¿ ...and would that make St. Pierre leave the devision and finally accept a fight against Silva¿


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

A picture of Nick Diaz with a smile on his face. Rarer than Unicorn boners.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Me thinks I'll be in attendance.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Me thinks I'll be in attendance.


Meanwhile in the UK, we'll have a John Hatahway main event to look forwards to in the near future...


----------



## rebonecrusher (Nov 21, 2011)

I hope injuries don't mess up this card, Diaz vs St Pierre and MacDonald vs Condit in Montreal, sounds awesome.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

GrappleRetarded said:


> Meanwhile in the UK, we'll have a John Hatahway main event to look forwards to in the near future...


:laugh:

Glad this fght got booked so fast. I always hate all the stalling that comes after a fight. GSP by domination. Hell, the ref might even stop the fight in favor of him.


----------



## deadmanshand (Apr 9, 2008)

Sweet. I am going to take that night off just so I can watch Diaz get utterly manhandled by George. One of my most disliked fighters against one of my favorites.


----------



## Bonnar426 (Jul 18, 2006)

I guess losing is a prerequisite for getting a title shot these days. Should I even take the titles seriously anymore? Dana obviously doesn't. Not even sure why I'm complaining. Nick probably won't even show up at the press conferences like last time and lose his shot again.


----------



## Hellboy (Mar 15, 2008)

Voiceless said:


> So is MacDonald going to call St. Pierre out if he wins against Condit¿ ...and would that make St. Pierre leave the devision and finally accept a fight against Silva¿


If he doesn't it ruins the division IMO. 

You'll have GSP vs Hendricks for the title. 

Rory looking to fight top 10 guys in meaningless fights that won't contribute to the title picture. 
Condit with 2 losses in a row. 
Diaz with 2 losses in a row.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I suspect Rory will challenge GSP eventually. After he's done milking Tri-Star and feels he's ready.


----------



## Sterl (Jul 26, 2009)

Nick Diaz by Guillotine Choke for the lulz.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

How many times does he get to fight in his home court. I'm a big GSP fan, but man they should do this in SF, San Jo, or of course Stockton somewhere in Northern California. I can only imagine the crowd.


----------



## TanyaJade (Aug 31, 2010)

deadmanshand said:


> Sweet. I am going to take that night off just so I can watch Diaz get utterly manhandled by George. One of my most disliked fighters against one of my favorites.


Pretty much how I feel.

At the same time though, they're really feeding Diaz to the wolves here. He's been off for a year. He's coming off of a loss and he'll be fighting a very prepared, and very pissed off Gerges St. Pierre.

GSP by whatever he wants. This won't be close in any sense.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Screw Montreal. I was hoping for Toronto then I may be able to go. 

GSP never had back to back fights in Montreal so I was figuring they would to Toronto.

Will GSP ever fight outside of Canada again?


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

No_Mercy said:


> How many times does he get to fight in his home court. I'm a big GSP fan, but man they should do this in SF, San Jo, or of course Stockton somewhere in Northern California. I can only imagine the crowd.


How many times does this need to be said? 

The Ufc is a business GSP is a cash cow and the Canadian market is the only place they charge Vegas prices for Cards and usually sell-out.


UFC 139 in San Jose (Nov 2011): $1.2 million (13,832)- Great Card...13,832 (9496 paid, the rest comp'd) price ranges were $50,75,150,225,300, and $400

http://mmajunkie.com/news/26220/ufc-139-officially-draws-13832-attendance-and-1-27-million-gate

Canadian cards price ranges are $85-700 depending on the card, Ufc 131 was the lowest draw with 14,685.

UFC 129 Toronto (April 2011): $12.1 million (55,724 attendance)
UFC 83 in Montreal (April 2008): $5.1 million (21,390)
UFC 97 in Montreal (April 2009): $4.9 million (21,451)
UFC 124 in Montreal (December 2010): $4.6 million (23,152)
UFC 115 in Vancouver (June 2010): $4.2 million (17,669)
UFC 149 in Calgary (July 2012): $4.1 million (16,089)
UFC 140 in Toronto (December 2011): $3.9 million (18,303)
UFC 113 in Montreal (May 2010): $3.3 million (17,647)
UFC 154 in Montreal (November 2012): $3.1 (17,249)
UFC 131 in Vancouver (June 2011): $2.8 million (14,685)
UFC 152 in Toronto (September 2012): $1.9 million (16,800)


----------



## VolcomX311 (Aug 18, 2009)

Voiceless said:


> So is MacDonald going to call St. Pierre out if he wins against Condit¿


That would be uber epic.


----------



## No_Mercy (Oct 17, 2006)

You know what I realized GSP can retire and go straight into movies Van Damme style. They would just have dub his voice like in the old style kung fu flicks. 

He's signed on to CAA now which is one of the big four agencies in Hollywood. Wouldn't that be something if Diaz was his retirement fight.


----------



## guycanada (Dec 13, 2008)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Screw Montreal. I was hoping for Toronto then I may be able to go.
> 
> GSP never had back to back fights in Montreal so I was figuring they would to Toronto.
> 
> Will GSP ever fight outside of Canada again?



The Ufc has a card scheduled for the third week of September in Toronto, if he escapes Ufc 158 healthy...September is 6 months later and would be a good and likely venue for Hendricks (Unless Silva comes up again)


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

No_Mercy said:


> You know what I realized GSP can retire and go straight into movies Van Damme style. They would just have dub his voice like in the old style kung fu flicks.
> 
> He's signed on to CAA now which is one of the big four agencies in Hollywood. Wouldn't that be something if Diaz was his retirement fight.


They didn't dub Schwarzenegger, did they¿ I guess, if he went to the movies, St. Pierre would get a language coach first. After having seen his commercial, I can see him in action-comedies.


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

Diaz is going to get destroyed.


Sent from my iPhone using Verticalsports.com App


----------



## Berikson (Mar 15, 2008)

cant wait for this fight


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

guycanada said:


> The Ufc has a card scheduled for the third week of September in Toronto, if he escapes Ufc 158 healthy...September is 6 months later and would be a good and likely venue for Hendricks (Unless Silva comes up again)


I wasn't aware of the scheduled Totonto card down the line.

I just looked through GSP's record and realized he never fought back to back in Montreal. And during one of the pressers last week someone asked him if they may do this fight in Toronto and Dana said "maybe". I figured they would try to do a fight like this in the Rogers Center.

I wanted to see this Diaz/GSP fight as I have been calling for it for a long time and hoping for it even when Diaz was in the middle of his SF run. I don't expect Diaz to win. But I want to see it and how he reacts and gameplans it.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

I want to see this fight mainly to see Diaz get a beating. Theres a few things about this fight I don't like though. Is it not obvious that GSP will easily win this? ANOTHER fight for GSP in Canada? A Title fight for Diaz a year after his last fight in which lost? 

Yes the UFC needs to make money like any other company. The issue I have is sometimes you need to look past the fact that you can make more money in one place as apposed to another. Yeah they want to make loadsa money to further and expand the UFC product but is it not damaging to the company to be giving title fights to people who have not earned them? Thus turning fans off, thus a decline in PPV purchses?


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Question is?

Will the 100 or so posters who nag and whine about this daily not buy that PPV? UFC gives what most fans want to see. If there are really enough of you guys who don't buy the PPV then maybe Dana will do thing as you guys wish. It is pretty simple.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> Question is?
> 
> Will the 100 or so posters who nag and whine about this daily not buy that PPV? UFC gives what most fans want to see. If there are really enough of you guys who don't buy the PPV then maybe Dana will do thing as you guys wish. It is pretty simple.


A good point. But theres nothing in this world that will stop me watching any UFC event. I just love MMA. That being said, we are the fans, we provide the UFC with money so I believe we are all entitled to an opinion. The things I mentioned that I don't like about this fight will never be enough to turn me off from watching the number 2 GOAT fight. MMA is what it is. Its not perfect. And I believe we the fans can talk all we want about the idiosyncrasies that surround the UFC and not feel like hypocrites when we decide to watch the PPVs.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

No.

The reaction to Jones/Sonnen has been about 99 percent negative and literally the only person I've seen that is for this fight is CP, no one had a problem with him fighting Jones on eight days notice but putting Jones on the shelf until April to fight him has resulted in a ton of negativity and criticism and Dana's sticking with it.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

TheLyotoLegion said:


> No.
> 
> The reaction to Jones/Sonnen has been about 99 percent negative and literally the only person I've seen that is for this fight is CP, no one had a problem with him fighting Jones on eight days notice but putting Jones on the shelf until April to fight him has resulted in a ton of negativity and criticism and Dana's sticking with it.


I thought it was dumb too. But I will watch TUF probably more that season than I will have the last 3 combined. And people will watch the PPV.

What part of making money don't you understand? There is a difference between people having a "problem" with something...and the people actually tuning in to watch the event. But for some odd reason you can't seem to understand these very simply concepts. 

Chael/Bones will save...or at least strengthen Dana's beloved reality show. It is that simple. Try to comprehend this as best as you can.

Please don't go into business in your life. You can't even grasp simple concepts like profit. So simple but so over your head because you are lost in a make believe ranking system fantasy land.



Tyson Fury said:


> A good point. But theres nothing in this world that will stop me watching any UFC event. I just love MMA.


And right there with that statement is why Dana has you right where he wants you.


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

jonnyg4508 said:


> I thought it was dumb too. But I will watch TUF probably more that season than I will have the last 3 combined. And people will watch the PPV.
> 
> What part of making money don't you understand? There is a difference between people having a "problem" with something...and the people actually tuning in to watch the event. But for some odd reason you can't seem to understand these very simply concepts.
> 
> Chael/Bones will save...or at least strengthen Dana's beloved reality show. It is that simple. Try to comprehend this as best as you can.


I'm aware of what making money is all about, that's the only reason the three title fights are happening.

But I'm not even sure what the level of interest is for Jones/Sonnen, I love Chael but I really don't know what the UFC can do to convince me and pretty much everyone else he can beat Jon. Everyone seems interested in Aldo/Edgar, there's people who wanna see GSP/Diaz, but I've not seen many say they wanna watch Jones/Sonnen, many believe it's a waste of Jon's time.

Chael will talk shit, but at the end of the day, talk is cheap if you can't back it up, he was able to do that at 185 but 205 is a whole different story and no one really knows how these Aldo/Edgar, Jones/Sonnen, and GSP/Diaz fights are gonna sell, what's gonna happen when the casual fan looks and says "This guy's coming off a loss? I'm not sure I wanna spend my money on this."

To me the real money fight is Jones/Gus, that would sell a lot more than Jones/Sonnen, some people believe Chael will get "hurt" and that could allow Gus to step in.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

They want to watch because they are emotional fighters on different ends of the spectrum. 

Jones is widely hated now. But still has many fans.

Chael is widely hated. But has always had many fans.

Chael has no chance. But people love or hate both these guys. Love and hate drive PPV buys. A lot of fans are usually all the way on 1 side the other with these guys. The TUF ratings will be up. PPV will do well. 

If they didn't have the TUF show anymore this fight wouldn't of happened. TUF is a cancer to hardcore fans. The last TUF I watched most every episode was Nog/Mir. But I will watch some of this one because of the entertainment. And I have never been a Sonnen fan. But I've warmed up to him, especially if he is talking crap to Bones. What has ruined it a bit for me is knowing that Jones has little problems with Chael now. Back when Chael was trying to step in it seemed like he genuinely didn't like him. It will be fake bad blood...but 95% of bad blood in the UFC these days is fake. That is why I am a Diaz fan. They would never have to or agree to act out fake beef for ratings.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

jonnyg4508 said:


> And right there with that statement is why Dana has you right where he wants you.


Damn straight. And I love it. :thumb02:

P.S. Dude has you too!


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

Chael Sonnen is the next Light-heavyweight Champion. Bitches.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Canadian Psycho said:


> Chael Sonnen is the next Light-heavyweight Champion. Bitches.


----------



## SM33 (Sep 22, 2009)

Awful. Hendricks deserves the shot.

BUT, kinda sweet justice for everyone who gave Diaz the nod against Condit.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

SM33 said:


> Awful. Hendricks deserves the shot.
> 
> BUT, kinda sweet justice for everyone who gave Diaz the nod against Condit.


That justifies it for me. Ppl were 50/50 with the fight.


----------



## Canadian Psycho (Apr 22, 2007)

I felt Carlos won convincingly. But many others didn't. Couple that with the fact that the former SF WW Champion vs. the current UFC WW Champion was always a must-see fight, and I'm happy. 

Carlos being the last WEC WW Champion was largely why I wanted to see him fight GSP for years. And the same philosophy applies to Diaz. Where are Hendricks' gold medals?! 

(No one will get the reference... elitist MMA fans)


----------



## Sportsman 2.0 (Jul 10, 2012)

Nick Diaz does not belong in the same sentence with GSP. Sh!t, did it myself.
Anyway, good to see Nick embarrassed again and heading away for good.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

Tyson Fury said:


> Yeah they want to make loadsa money to further and expand the UFC product but is it not damaging to the company to be giving title fights to people who have not earned them? Thus turning fans off, thus a decline in PPV purchses?


I don't think these fights are going to put anyone off the product. It's mainly the hardcore fans who are annoyed and presumably they're the least likely to stop watching.


----------



## Wookie (Jul 20, 2008)

Sucks that Hendricks got passed over. But at least we get to see GSP maul Diaz for five rounds! That alone should be worth it.


----------



## Life B Ez (Jan 23, 2010)

This place is going to explode if Diaz subs George.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## El Bresko (Mar 12, 2010)

Life B Ez said:


> This place is going to explode if Diaz subs George.
> 
> Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3


Would be awesome, but I can't see it happening


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

Gsp has this on lock


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

Im probly one of the few who likes both of these guys

I just dont see how Diaz can win this. I would be happy just to see a good fight

but the condit fight and nate v bendo has me thinking nick just gets dominated


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

JWP said:


> Im probly one of the few who likes both of these guys
> 
> I just dont see how Diaz can win this. I would be happy just to see a good fight
> 
> but the condit fight and nate v bendo has me thinking nick just gets dominated


Pretty much right there with you. I love Diaz, but Gsp has his card in every way. It's gonna be a Gnp nightmare for Diaz. Good luck pulling a submission off.


----------



## GrappleRetarded (Jun 22, 2012)

UFC on FOX 5 last weekened has got everyone thinking that suddenly Nate Diaz is Nick Diaz and Bendo is GSP.

Nick via stockton slaps.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

This is another PPV I won't pay for.

I'll still watch it tho, like all the rest. haha


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

Diaz by TKO round 3.


----------



## RWCNT (Dec 16, 2010)

Am I the only one that sees George keeping this standing?

He didn't want none of Shields' ground game so I can see him keeping this one standing, using the same basic gameplan as Carlos did, but probably doing a lot better with it, him being DA MAN and everything.


----------



## OHKO (Jul 11, 2010)

GSP via domination. I thought Diaz stood a decent chance, but as someone else said, after the Condit fight and Nate vs Bendo I changed my mind. 

Sent from my GT-I9100 using VerticalSports.Com App


----------



## djripz (Feb 3, 2008)

Oh please, convince me when GSP is gonna win a fight without 5 rounds of picking his opponent's apart.

I'm sure Diaz can get into GSP's head but knowing GSP, he will be cautious and all this nonsense talks about how badly he wants to hurt him is just another ploy by GSP to sell this fight.

Expects 5 rounds and excuses that he couldn't finish his opponent and how much he loves Montreal and he will be fighting again in 4 months in Montreal.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

GrappleRetarded said:


> UFC on FOX 5 last weekened has got everyone thinking that suddenly Nate Diaz is Nick Diaz and Bendo is GSP.
> 
> .


You got this much right unfortunately nate is the better Diaz and gap is better than Bendo. 




Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## osmium (Mar 6, 2007)

I can't wait for Dana to go on another one of his screeds about boxing being corrupt and not having the best fight each other.


----------

